# Avatar Size



## rabbithutch (Apr 28, 2015)

UPDATE: :sausage:
I now have a new avatar.  It is the same file I tried to use before.  Have no clue as to why it works now.

Can someone please tell me what the dimension and file size limits are for avatar files?  I'm having trouble changing my avatar and think that it might because the new file is oversized; however, I get no error message.  Searching the board and FAQ has not yet produced anything about limits on avatars.

TIA :grilling_smilie:


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 29, 2015)

rabbithutch said:


> UPDATE:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure your picture needs to be no larger than 120 by 120 pixels or 78.1 KB.

Bear


----------

